# Live Oak for wood in the vivarium?



## Venomgland (Dec 31, 2017)

I know the fallen leaves are good to use, but how about the branches? There is a nice size limb that has fallen up the road from my house. I was thinking of cutting it up to size, stripping the bark if necessary, and baking in the oven. Is all good with using live oak branches? Anymore I would need to do?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Venomgland said:


> I know the fallen leaves are good to use, but how about the branches? There is a nice size limb that has fallen up the road from my house. I was thinking of cutting it up to size, stripping the bark if necessary, and baking in the oven. Is all good with using live oak branches? Anymore I would need to do?


Live Oak is a hardwood. You should have better longevity with a hardwood, like oaks, fruit trees, and nut trees, than you would with soft woods. It probably won't last as long as what is tried and true, like ghost wood, manzinita, and mopani. Ghost wood is always my first choice. It has a unique, wild, untamed structure that you won't find in an oak or apple tree.


----------



## Venomgland (Dec 31, 2017)

Pumilo said:


> Live Oak is a hardwood. You should have better longevity with a hardwood, like oaks, fruit trees, and nut trees, than you would with soft woods. It probably won't last as long as what is tried and true, like ghost wood, manzinita, and mopani. Ghost wood is always my first choice. It has a unique, wild, untamed structure that you won't find in an oak or apple tree.


I was just looking for something that is free.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I've used live oak many times in tank builds and it works well. It is a coastal species, so it stands up well to moisture. I've had branches last many years in dart vivs. I'd personally keep them bark. It adds a nice texture to the tank and plants root to it easily.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I think most of the really impressive Euro builds that incorporate real wood and not Sika/Flevopol-based hardscaping, use various forms of oak.


----------



## Venomgland (Dec 31, 2017)

Spaff said:


> I've used live oak many times in tank builds and it works well. It is a coastal species, so it stands up well to moisture. I've had branches last many years in dart vivs. I'd personally keep them bark. It adds a nice texture to the tank and plants root to it easily.


I think I'll go grab this branch then today!


----------



## Rhesus Feist (Jan 20, 2011)

Let the branch dry for a week or 3 before you try baking it in the oven for sterilization. If it is still green wood, Id let it dry even longer before baking it. Keeping or striping the bark is up to you. 

I live in the Midwest so as far as oak goes I mostly work with white and red oak. Depending on how dead the branch was when it fell, it could potentially be rotting already, good thing to check for if you decide to leave the bark on (If you are going to cut the branch into pieces, you'll be able to check for rot then). I mostly use found branches for carving, I use mopani or ghostwood in vivs, but free is always a good price for viv supplies


----------

